# I love you, Beau!



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Beau, my sweet baby. My little survivor of a guy. My poor mistreated little feller, but you lived. You wanted to be with me. You've pulled through. You've watched all of your Goldfish companions die, but you never once fell ill. Never once did you seem under the weather. You are my special guy, you are amazing, Beau. Every day I see you, I know that you are a miracle. 

So, my special little guy, 

HAPPY 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!

I love ya, Beau. And I always will. I hope to celebrate out 2 year anniversary, the 3rd, the 4th, and many more after that! Congrats, little guy. You've made me proud. You are a miracle.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

-throws confetti in the air-
PARTAAAAY


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

YESH! Who would have thought he would make it this long! Just the other day my friend Carolyn aksed "Is that Goldfish you got last year STILL alive?" And I got to tell her yes. :3 

Beau, you're the best fish i've ever had! <3


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Beau is going to grow up to be so big and beautiful. Errbody be jelly.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

:3 Thanks. I just hope he'll get to grow up fully.


----------

